# brittany ferries



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi,forget booking the new ferry to spain baie to spain, if you have a motorhome and want a pet friendly cabin, turns out if your mh / van is more than 1.83 metres tall it wont be able to access the deck to get to the pet friendly cabins. 
what a bummer tom


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

sorry its the baie de seine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

do you drive to the cabin? :surprise:

sorry to be flippant, but why does that make a difference?


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

explanation was that , there was no route from the motorhome deck to the p/f cabins ??, even though they are 2 small yorkies, which we carry on anyway. it seems odd that i got the price for the booking online before the "error"" came up. phoned bf up , they that it was correct, tom


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, you would have thought that people could carry the dog(s), or thay could walk as well as the people!!


----------

